

The Most Efficient Way to Type - dmv
http://flowingdata.com/2010/02/02/the-most-efficient-way-to-type/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Longer version of the same thing:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1094653>

That submission has lots of comments already, I'm pretty sure that was the
original.

